# librerias activeX para visual basic 6



## lpnavy (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola a todos!! estoy realizando una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos controlada a traves de HMI por medio de Visual basic 6, pero el problema es que no consigo en ningun lado unas libreria activeX para realizar mi proceso de SCADA. Hice el intento de un programa con unas librerias pero son versiones Demo lo cual no me deja ejecutarla en otras Pcs que no sea la mia.

Estoy usando unas librerias de instrumentacion virtual de IOcomp y otras de Dragonfly Automation Software, si alguien sabe donde conseguir esas librerias asi que no sea limitadas o gratuitas se lo agradeceria.

Les coloco este video de youtube en algo parecido que estoy haciendo en VB 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIpugpS81XQ


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 16, 2010)

Lo que podrías hacer de última es dibujar los controles vos y luego darle parametros para poder usarlos en los proyectos.


----------

